# Where to find an English libretto



## atmplayspiano (Apr 12, 2014)

My current project is to write a opera. Where can I find a libretto?


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

buy an opera on a CD - most of them have a libretto included. Quite a few are also available via t'internet :devil:


----------



## aimee (Nov 7, 2013)

atmplayspiano said:


> My current project is to write a opera. Where can I find a libretto?


You can find lots of them from this thread.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I think he meant getting libretto especially for his opera, not text of some operatic warhorse translated to English :<

But if you'd like to try the idea of using second-hand libretto, nobody will sue you for using these from Haendel's English operas or from those by Henry Purcell.

Alternatively, use mine. Here's one I've made especially for you now, entitled...

*Galbaronius, General of Rome*

Galbaronius:

Like swift thunder,
strikes my sword,
but I have no use,
no use of words
AaaaAAaAAAa
AAAaAAaAaAAaAA
AAaaaAAAAaAAA
no use of words
AaaAAAaaAA
aAAaAAa
AAAAAaAAAAA
no use of words
<da capo>

Galbatroniusessa:

Oh, oh, oh,
army led by barbarous kings,
shall soon be here,
they fly on glory's wings
Oh, oh, oh
They fly on glory's wings
<da capo>

Barbonius:

<enters>
<kills Galbaronius>
<recitativo> 
What lovely face you have there, Galbatroniusessa!
<aria>
Thou shalt be mine,
Thou shalt be mine,
Although I'm swine,
Thou shalt be mine!

<ballet>

Galbatronius Jr.:

<enters with army>
<slaugters barbarians except Barbonius>
Pardon is the divine grace,
only true king can forgive,
my father you've smashed with mace,
but forgiveness I shall give!

Chorus:

Pardon is the divine grace,
only true king can forgive,
his father was smashed with mace,
but forgiveness he shall give!

<curtain>


----------



## aimee (Nov 7, 2013)

oh, my misunderstanding! 
Thanks for pointing it out


----------



## atmplayspiano (Apr 12, 2014)

Aramis said:


> I think he meant getting libretto especially for his opera, not text of some operatic warhorse translated to English :<
> 
> But if you'd like to try the idea of using second-hand libretto, nobody will sue you for using these from Haendel's English operas or from those by Henry Purcell.
> 
> ...


Yes. Such excellence. Very opera. Wow.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Aramis said:


> I think he meant getting libretto especially for his opera, not text of some operatic warhorse translated to English :<


Really? Gosh!!!! I would never have thought so - hence the devil!!!


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Use a play that is in the public domain. Something obscure by Ibsen (Little Eyolf, for example)? Or use a short novel with plenty of dialogue and adapt it for the stage. _The Double_ by Dostoyevsky?


----------

